# how to extend a visitor visa while in the republic?



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi do any one have information on how to extend a visitor visa while in the republic?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

ernal said:


> Hi do any one have information on how to extend a visitor visa while in the republic?


Hi,

I visa extensions are now done through VFS. Here is the link. DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Home Page

I would contact them and see what you need and when to apply for your extension!


----------

